# Little Ladi Crystal...



## CallieMae (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wanted to post this is loving memory of my horse, Ladi (like LadY, but with an i instead of a y). I lost her three years ago (Nov. 29, 2005). She was a rescue mare that an older couple gave us when they could no longer care properly for her. Ladi was severly emaciated, and we never got the weight back on her. She had been horribly abused before her prevous owners got her, and she had foundered, etc. from the neglect. 
Then one day in November, she went down in her stall, and we never got her back up. Her back legs eventually quit working, and we had her put down the next day. It was a long fight, and she never gave up. I just wanted to honor her...
I heard her song on the radio this morning (Who You'd Be Today--Kenny Chesney), and it made me want to post this!
RIP my precious Little Ladi Crystal.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that  RIP Little Ladi Crystal


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

aww that is so sad. thank you for rescuing a horse!  Hope you start feeling better


----------

